# General > Application Testing >  Free Android app- Manchester City Travel Friend

## appdeveloper2014

Hello everyone, im an amateur developer of Android applications, i have released an app called Manchester city travel friend, it basically fetches data from Google places, very useful app for traveler who want to visit Manchester. 

Anyone please test my app, if you can pour me reviews of my work, even negative reviews ok, i will be glad.  YOu can search the exact app name in Playstore. Manchester city travel friend

----------

